# what do you do when piranhas breed



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

what do you do when your piranhas breed what are the steps from when to seperate from adults to when to feed ect..


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Remove the eggs when they are laid. Put in a cycled tank 20 gal long with sponge filters.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

question when you have infurtile eggs the white ones how do you seperate from the other eggs??

and what do you use to get the eggs out of the tank??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i havent had red breed but i heard people use turky basters ,suringes siphones...


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

would a rock cleaner work??


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i think it depends alot on your breeding setup if you have more then the breeding pair in the tank i would do as leasure said and remove them after they are laid to stop some agression if only the breeding pair is in the tank then i would wait for the tails to pop(couple days after laid) that way the parents could fan the eggs for you to keep them healthy then remove and put in a cycled 20 gal with the sponge filters

i would rmove them with an ordinary gravel vac and make sure the egss arent falling in the water have the other end just in the water then the turky baster or syringe sound like a good idea to remove the white eggs

you also0 need to prepare your baby brine shrimp


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> would a rock cleaner work??


You mean a gravel vac?
yes, but you will suck fertile eggs up too. Use a turkey baster


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

zig said:


> would a rock cleaner work??


suck them all out with the gravel vac and remove the dead ones with the turkey baster.BTW hello from Portage la Prairie.


----------

